# tam pattern



## lenii (Dec 31, 2005)

Does anyone have an EASY knitted tam pattern to share?? TIA.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I did this one and it is SOOOOOOO easy!!!!! But looks like I really "did something fancy". And the pattern is free - just takes two different colorways of Mini Mochi. 

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mini-mochi-fair-isle-hat


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow! Love it!

Do you remember what colorways you used? My mom would LOVE that hat!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I really don't remember - the colorways were numbered not named and I just picked out two from my stash that did not have much in common - as crazy as that sounds. I have seen the pattern done with one handpainted skein and one solid and that turned out nicely, too!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

here are the colorways so you can see how different they were


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Thank you! Looking at the hanks, maybe I can find some with similar colors. 

That is sooooo pretty!


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

The is the one that I knit, Winter Forest Tam. The designer has quite a few other tam patterns also. It was a lot easier than I thought it would be, my first attempt at Fair Isle knitting.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Very nice! I want to make a tam. I have a question though. When I look at these patterns and the projects made from each, why do people wear tams like a regular hat, pulled down over their head and ears? I thought tams were meant to be warm more on top of the head?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Good question. I would agree that I think they should be worn on top and rackishly tilted to one side.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Lenii Welcome to The Fold! I'm sorry I forgot in my past post. I got all caught up in the way people were wearing these "tam"s. 

SvenskaFlicka isn't the "ribbing" band supposed to be a bit smaller than the widest part of the hat? They look great warn as a regular hat, I just a) didn't know it was possible to wear them this way and b) just thought it was only "proper" to wear them as you described so well.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I dunno. I'm mostly familiar with historical tams, which are worn as I describe. And I had one once where the band was smaller. 
:shrug:


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Elizabeth Zimmermann talks about tams in Knitting Without Tears.

"I do start with 90 stitches...but almost immediately explode to 120 stitches or even more."

She has complete instructions in a couple paragraphs, then
"And what have you made? An old bag. Quite right; that's all a Tam is. You can forget all that elaborate increasing and subsequent decreasing, and devote yourself to having a good time with colors and patterns."

Then comes the dinner plate blocking, and another pithy paragraph on making your star go clockwise or widdershins. Tre' amaze...


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Marchwind, I agree - the tam I made ended up a little too skimpy for my head to be worn as a tam and instead it gets worn as a cap. 

BUT it certainly CAN be worn as a tam on the right head - and yes, the ribbing what makes it "tam-y".


----------



## lenii (Dec 31, 2005)

I found this one to crochet, may try that first..

http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/268/SlouchHat.pdf


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh that's very cute . Please post a picture when you are finished.


----------

